# Villagers you didn't think you would like, but now you LOVE!



## Candy_Rose (Feb 11, 2015)

I didn't think I would like Keaton at ALL when he moved to my town, but now he's one of my BEST friends ever! 

Today he randomly showed up at my house and said I had great taste and even brought a gift. (It was an ugly wood paneling but it's the thought that counts) 


Pudge was another one that I HATED at first, but now he's grown on me and he's actually a cool guy!


----------



## Shax (Feb 11, 2015)

I didn't think I would like Kid Cat, because I don't particularly care for jocks, but I ended up really liking him. He was so nice to me and I adored his fun personality.


----------



## Donacabana (Feb 11, 2015)

I didn't think I would like Cherry because she seemed really spacey and doesn't talk in the same pace as the others in my town
But she's really down to earth and cool so I like talking to her a lot now! u v u)


----------



## Swablu (Feb 11, 2015)

CAROLINE, because at first she plotted right in my roses and ruined everything in mind but then I saw her walk around my town and I fell inlove with her ;v;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 11, 2015)

I didn't think I would like Wolfgang or Annalisa the anteater, but they are both so cute!


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 11, 2015)

Agent S. When she'd moved into town, it was a complete surprise. I wasn't expecting any new villagers at that time.

I was originally gonna shoo her off, but she was so quirky and funny, that I decided against it. Due to the 'agent' in her name, as well as the fact she's a squirrel, I'd refer to her as 'Secret Squirrel', when talking about her. :B

But just as secretly as she arrived in town, she up and moved away with little notice. D;


----------



## Jou (Feb 11, 2015)

Chief and Freya.. I never liked wolves much, but Freya was a sweetheart and Chief seems to have that ~stoic personality~ and they were just fun to have ;v;


----------



## Dork (Feb 11, 2015)

Ooh in like my second town i had Kabuki and Chrissy and was just like "oh CRAP no" at first
I ended up loving both of them
especially Kabuki
#1 favourite villager ;u;


----------



## Geneve (Feb 11, 2015)

Julian.
When I first saw the hideous plot in front of my home that had destroyed my flowers, I thought that the evil villager was gonna have to pay for his actions. I prepared my net and waited. The first time I saw him, I was like, "Hey, wait... that's a UNICORN?!" and then he was like super nice and sent me stuff and I fell in love with the dork.

Then I didn't get to play for a week and he moved out.


----------



## Zenoah (Feb 11, 2015)

Lily the frog. 
I have a small fear of giant frogs so I tend to shun away any frog villagers. However, I had Lily as a starter and, the more I saw her and spoke to her, the more I liked her. She moved a few months ago, but so far she is the only frog villager I don't mind.


----------



## Boobwyn (Feb 12, 2015)

Roald, but I don't have him anymore


----------



## matcha (Feb 12, 2015)

o'hare and olivia. i always thought o'hare was cute like i think a lot of characters are cute but now he's my favourite character. i really like olivia now too, at first she didn't interest me much but i got her in wild world and she was just so cute.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 12, 2015)

Ken. He was a random move-in and I don't like ANY bird-type villagers, but that dude really grew on me. The smug types are kinda funny and now he's a perma-resident.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 12, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> Ken. He was a random move-in and I don't like ANY bird-type villagers, but that dude really grew on me. The smug types are kinda funny and now he's a perma-resident.



I enjoyed having Ken in my town too, despite me not liking many of the chickens.  

I let him move away though because I want to meet new animals.


----------



## tumut (Feb 14, 2015)

Ken is a dreamy of mine, glad to see he gets some love. I never thought much of Mira, mostly because she was the THIRD rabbit to move into my New Leaf town, the others being Tiffany (ew), and Doc who's a fun one. But I regretted not letting her move out the first time and eventually I really liked her. The superhero thing is really adorable, and her weirdness of being an ichi villager is adorable too.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 14, 2015)

Walt. The first time I met him I thought he was so annoying and grumpy and decided to bury him with a pitfall seed. After I gave him his signature catchphrase I grew to like him more and now he's my favorite villager.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 14, 2015)

Boone. I was disappointed when I learned he was moving in and I looked up his picture. LOL. But he's really cool. He asked to leave the other day and I wouldn't let him.


----------



## Hakoe (Feb 14, 2015)

Bree I thought at first not a mouse again but then she was very nice and now we are best friends


----------



## Piggles (Feb 14, 2015)

Octavian! I really disliked his tone of voice when I first started *Yeah im weird haha* 

I adore him <3


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 14, 2015)

Okay, so now that Francine's gone I do miss her. But I see her on Main Street all the time, so I guess that's good enough for the time being 

And I'm gonna duck for cover when I say this, but... I didn't think I would really like Marshal. I didn't understand why everyone loves him so much, apart from the fact that the squirrels are adorable. Since I got him yesterday though? Wow oh my god. He's great. He moved in right behind my house (in Francine's old spot, no less!) and he wanders around near me, looking super judgmental all the time, it's hilarious. Especially because his little head is just peeking out over all the roses I have planted around my place. ;o;

Safe to say I love that little marshmallow now.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 14, 2015)

when stinky moved to my town i though i would hate him. but now i love him so much 
he is so cute :3 and i even moved him to my second town because i couldnt let go off him even tho i needed space :3


----------



## WhiskeyTortoise (Feb 15, 2015)

I wasn't sure I'd like Hans at first (I already had a smug villager, and I kind of wanted another cranky because that's my favorite personality), but I'm not sure if I'll be able to let him go anytime soon. I guess I'm stuck with the silly smug nerd for now.


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 15, 2015)

chester. i was iffy about his appearance, but he's actually sososo cute and so sweet! lazy villagers ^o^


----------



## Money Hunter (Feb 15, 2015)

gigi the frog... never really liked her that much but she turned out to be pretty fab c:


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 15, 2015)

Never liked Pietro from his screenshots online... but when he moved in, I adored him!


----------



## MadFather-Aya (Feb 15, 2015)

For me, it was Klaus who I ended up becoming besties with. He's so freakin' adorable!! *flails*


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

Filbert o3o


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 16, 2015)

Rooney.

At first, I thought he was a great addition to my town.
But after a few months, he became my favorite villager of all time, finally topping Bluebear.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ribbot, I didn't really care about him, but then he ended up being my favorite villager, but unfortunately, he moved.


----------



## Autem (Feb 17, 2015)

Graham, he was one of my original villagers and I didn't like him at first, but then I ended up really liking him.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 17, 2015)

MadFather-Aya said:


> For me, it was Klaus who I ended up becoming besties with. He's so freakin' adorable!! *flails*



Klaus is absolutely amazing. So sad he doesn't get more love! I'm glad you like him, you're the only other person I've seen who does, lol


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 17, 2015)

Al was in my CF town when I started it and I really disliked him at first.  And he wouldn't move.  After a few months I started to really like him and was pretty upset when I started my game up to find him in boxes.  I'd be pretty happy if he appeared in my campsite in one of my NL games!


----------



## Marisska (Feb 20, 2015)

I never thought I'd like Rasher, but now I adore him! I first met him in Wild World, he was so cranky and mean sometimes.... I ended up liking him, and doing lots of trades! Then in New Leaf I adopted him from a kind cycler, and even though his cranky personality is not as charming as it used to, I still like him. I also think his design is quite cool! Plus I love piggies!


----------



## Ryoshiko (Feb 20, 2015)

I was really concerned when I started New Leaf and I had Cube in my town, I mean he has x's in his eyes as if he's cartoon-dead.
It's fairly creepy.
But in the end he's a big fat lazy Penguin who talks about food all the time, how cute is that?!
So now I love him and he's not allowed to leave XD


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 21, 2015)

Rocco and Cyrano. Hopper used to be my number one favourite, but I think Rocco has overtaken him. XD


----------



## Mioki (Feb 22, 2015)

When I first created my town, I thought Kiki was sorta ugly. But she's so sweet. Definitely one of my favorites right now!


----------



## bumblebeeee (Feb 23, 2015)

When I first saw a screenshot of Henry I was like ughhh but now he's a dreamy


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 23, 2015)

Bettina! she is so cute for a (usually unloved) mouse! I love finding her around town, Idk why I was drawn to her but she is super adorable!


----------



## June (Feb 23, 2015)

Cyrano and Soleil! They're both so adorable in their own right ; v ;


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 23, 2015)

Walker.

When he first moved into my town from someone's void, he put his house right beside mine. I was more than a little annoyed, and wanted him to leave at first, but now, he's one of my best friends, and I can't imagine my town without him.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 24, 2015)

Shax said:


> I didn't think I would like Kid Cat, because I don't particularly care for jocks, but I ended up really liking him. He was so nice to me and I adored his fun personality.



This is exactly how it was for me. I'm not a big fan of jocks in general; the only one I remember really liking was Roald, and that was mostly because I had him in my town back on the Gamecube version. Kid Cat is the only jock thus far that hasn't irritated me to hell and back.


----------



## Piyoko (Feb 26, 2015)

Pietro. His house is an eyesore inside and out, and he looks like a pi?ata... But, he's really, really nice. He's actually flirted with me quite a bit, though it was _Roald_ who actually gave me something on Valentine's Day. (??)

Graham is another villager I was unsure of. He just seemed really out of place in my town... Then he turned out to be the most extroverted villager in the town, dancing at least once every day. I wasn't as fond of him as I am of Pietro, but we were still buddies.


----------



## toenuki (Feb 26, 2015)

I loved Coco alot but one that had an effect on me was Carmen! (Joyously runs around screaming)


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2015)

I got Rolf in my town.. and at first I couldnt stand him. I'd still trade him out if he decided to leave, but now he's kinda cute. been trying to get him to let me change his catchphrase because he stole Molly's and a giant angry tiger saying "quackidee" is annoying me.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't LOVE Punchy, but I do like him. I have a hard time with the lazies in general, finding one that jives with me. I think we can make it work. Hell, if I can make Kid Cat work when he's constantly going on and on about his sweat (which, ew) I'm pretty sure Punchy and I will be fine.


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 27, 2015)

I thought I would hate Curt at first but he's just a big cuddly bear that acts like a grandpa. so I love him.


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 28, 2015)

Beau. I had him as a starting villager in my first town, and I thought I'd hate him. I thought he was so ugly at first, since I hate the color orange. He *really* grew on me though. He sent me such sweet letters, and was always so nice to me whenever we spoke. He quickly became one of my favorites.  We had some good times together.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Feb 28, 2015)

Back in the original GC version, it was Vladimir. I wasn't fond of the name Vladimir seeing as I kind of associated it with an old enemy of mine, he wasn't exactly the best-looking animal (also I don't like pink), my town, Hollow, was basically BearTown USA, and I had Murphy, one of my favourite cubs, in the town. Funnily enough, though, I started to talk to him and grew really rather fond of him- in fact, he became my favourite animal in the town.

I honestly thought he'd been one of those villagers that never returned after the original. I'm glad to hear that he did.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 28, 2015)

In Lunares hazel. I used to hate all Unibrow animals but now I don't thanks to her. Shes my absolute favorite <3


----------



## Sugilite (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh. My EFFiN GOD
Let me tell you about CHESTER
When I first seen him I was like a panda then when I seen his face I was like he is so cute like so cute 
Especially his face expressions it reminds me of keroro gunso so much a lot of people don't like him but I don't care he's like my son 
He's wearjng all my sailor shirts now and his house looks like a sloppy Japanese man with all theses foods and tissues boxes and stoves and that old tv it's just wow


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Marshal.
He was so popular and I didn't know him back then, so I googled him and I thought he was nothing special.
Later on, I got obsessed with him...
And Lolly.
She was a very early villager in my town and I liked her but I didn't like her that much, so when she wanted to move, I let her move. 
After some time, I really missed her :c I realized, I like her much more than I thought.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Feb 28, 2015)

Tex uvu
like, at first, I just was not sure, really. but he pinged me telling me he wanted to move yesterday, and _NO._ he might just have to stay forever. lol :'>


----------



## Fhyn_K (Feb 28, 2015)

Doc.

I never realized how much I enjoy thematic villagers until I actually got one. He's more of a professor bun bun to be completely honest, but I love having that guy around.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Feb 28, 2015)

Monique.  She wasn't even supposed to stay in my town so her home is in a horrible spot, but she's not going anywhere.  She's like the little old lady of the town who wears WAY too much makeup.  <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

So many! I have a ridiculous obsession with the lazy and smug villagers. A few of my favorites are Kyle, Julian, and Elmer. All three I didn't want to begin with, but then I started to get attached.


----------



## wenymi (Mar 1, 2015)

Limberg! Until I saw this comic of him. Now I love him more.. such a quirky mouse! ^.^


----------



## n64king (Mar 1, 2015)

Del, he wasn't ever hated but when I started the game I thought he'd be boring. Turned out he's the only original left in my village to date (I started release day)


----------



## moxie_mouse (Mar 1, 2015)

Tipper. No one ever likes her, and I didn't think I would either. But she is adorable and won me over. Now I LOVE her!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 2, 2015)

bumblebeeee said:


> When I first saw a screenshot of Henry I was like ughhh but now he's a dreamy



I had the same experience, he was so tiny and his furniture matched his shirt! He ended up being a fave and then he moved when I didn't play for a while.. =[


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 2, 2015)

Beau lol I hate lazies but awee


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 2, 2015)

Phoebe. I saw her in my campsite one day and I decided to try to convince her to move in, after that I was gonna try to get her to move out so I could give her to someone with her as a dreamie but then I started talking to her and she grew on me and there was no way I could let her leave my town no matter how many times she asked


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 2, 2015)

Rasher & Cyrano
When I first saw Rasher it was just one big 'WHAT IS THAT????'
And with Cyr, I just thought he was kind of obnoxious, and I was just generally put off by cranky villagers.
Those two are my all time favorites now, especially Cyr.


----------



## Lil Miss Eve (Mar 2, 2015)

*I* thought I would hate Tiffany when I got her in a previous town, but upon talking to her, she quickly became my best gal pal. ;v; (Despite her rather...risque in appearance.)​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)

Beardo and Pietro 

They're my favorites now.

Beardo is my babe and Pietro has always been my ACNL best friend. He even gave me his picture <3


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

I had always thought Muffy was waaayyy too overrated and I could never fathom why people would want an ugly, creppy-eyed sheep in their town. But now I have her and she is one of the absolute most adorable villagers to me. She's my favorite Uchi now. I'm never letting her go.


----------



## Helena (Mar 2, 2015)

Jambette.  Now I think she is adorable.


----------



## Eileane (Mar 3, 2015)

Muffy!!  She was terrible for me and now she is lovely.  Hehehe.  She was in my brother's town and now, she is in my town.


----------



## gigi (Mar 8, 2015)

muffy

I didn't think she would be so nice<3


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Phoebe. I saw her in my campsite one day and I decided to try to convince her to move in, after that I was gonna try to get her to move out so I could give her to someone with her as a dreamie but then I started talking to her and she grew on me and there was no way I could let her leave my town no matter how many times she asked



Hey! You remind me of Rarity in the episode "Inspiration Manifestation"!


----------



## Lotte (Mar 8, 2015)

Octavian. I wasn't a fan of his angry octopi look, but now it's grown on me and I think he's really adorable.


----------



## Na Hee (Mar 8, 2015)

Ken. Though I didn't hate him, but I just thought he was okay, not cute, not ugly, just okay. He was one of my first villagers (or in the following week) in my old town and I quickly grow with him. We were best friends.  Now he's one of the villagers I want in my new town. A dreamie, yeah. Plus, he has the name of a Kpop idol, it just suited my town, and still it suits my actual one. So I'm looking for him again. I love him ahaha~


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

Appolo i thought i would never like him ..


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

I didn't think I would like Lolly when she first moved in, but she's one of my favorites now. I was so sad when she moved away without telling me


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 9, 2015)

I was so mad when I picked up Rodeo from a friend's void but now I love him!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 9, 2015)

There are two villagers, actually. First it was Al, who I wanted to move out, so when he offered to move out, I told him that he should. But then he said he was just going to stick around until we were friends or something like that. That's actually what ended up happening; he became one of my best friends and gave me his picture before he eventually left.

The other one is Goldie, who I picked up from someone's void. I was so frustrated by it, but when she moved in and I started speaking with her more, I started to like her more.


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 9, 2015)

Diva. She's just so, so ugly and creepy looking >.< But when she asked to move... I couldn't let her go. I had become attached. I kept her until I got her picture twice. I've restarted since then so I no longer have her, but if I'm ever in need of an uchi I'll probably be searching for her! I DO love both purple and frogs after all, and she's a purple frog! :3

Also Phoebe, when I first started I didn't like her and hit her with my net/shovel, and dug holes all around her and such to try and make her move. I even sent her a letter along the lines of "omg please leave". So she left. And without knowing how popular she was I let her be voided. But then I eventually decided, hey Phoebe's design is pretty cool! And I tried to get her back. I did get tired of her eventually so I no longer have her.


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 10, 2015)

Marina. I just wasn't overly keen on the whole octopus villager idea & they kinda creeped me out, but Marina was too cute & broke that thought. I still can't get over how cute her little ribbon is. ;; I don't think I'll ever let her move from my town. <3


----------



## Boosh (Mar 10, 2015)

Curt. He was annoying at first but now he just seems so grumpy that he's comical!


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 10, 2015)

All of the Eagles. Now they're one of my favourite species lol


----------



## desy (Mar 10, 2015)

Marshal. When he showed up in my campsite, he was just a means to bring in a tonne of bells to me. I didn't see why everyone liked him. But talking to him before he moved out of my village, I kinda ended up finding him adorable, and now that he shows up on my main street so often, I've been wanting him back D:


----------



## Elo (Mar 10, 2015)

Kyle. I couldn't understand why he we so popular until I visited a town with him in it for signatures and went 'oh NO' after I talked to him. Safe to say I picked him up from someone else a few days later.


----------



## failedexperiment (Mar 11, 2015)

BOB!!! I did not think I would like Bob, but he grew on me.


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 11, 2015)

Shari at first when i saw him i thinked wow a grey monkey but now it is my best friend


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

I didn't think I'd like Mac but now I think he's cute and pretty funny.
I also thought I would like Kitty a lot, but she's actually pretty boring.


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 11, 2015)

Cyrano!! Stupid thing has grown on me. I had him in my very first town. When I decided to restart I brought my villagers to my new town (with my brothers DS) and left behind a few, including cyrano. In the end I ended up trading stitches just to get him back


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 11, 2015)

Wolfgang. I thought he was too much like a girl but now he looks fine.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 12, 2015)

I wasn't sure about Cherry because her design is rather "gothic" but she's actually really adorable!


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't believe I'm saying this but for me it's Quillson. In the beginning I wanted him gone the instance I saw him (horrid colour combination + that hairdo) when he moved into my town. But after talking to him a few times I've realized that I've grown attached to him. Mainly because I did not expect him to have a smug personality based on my first impression of his appearance, so it's like this dork is trying his best to be cool which I thought was cute lmao. Plus I love his catchphrase a lot, as ridukulous as it may sound.


----------



## agscribble (Mar 13, 2015)

Katt's really weird face threw me off when she moved in. I ended up adoring her, but when she asked to move I still let her leave. I wish I hadn't though.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 13, 2015)

I got Lopez yesterday, kinda on a whim... never really liked the deer, but idk he is cooool!


----------

